# OpenAL32 Error



## Gjaxx1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all

I am getting the same error when trying to start a couple of games, GRID and now Wanted:Weapons of Fate Demo.

Error message reads

"The procedure entry point alSource3i could not be located in the dynamic link library OpenAL32.dll"

I've Googled 'til my eyes bleed without success....lots of people with the problem but no working solutions. Suggestions include various folders for OpenAL32.dll, none of which make any difference. I also have the latest drivers for my soundcard.

If anyone has come across a working solution, I'd be grateful if they'd share it with me.

I've attached a DXDiag report if this helps

Peace!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try taking out your sound card, and using the onboard sound controller instead, see if that works.


----------



## Gjaxx1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, though doubt I'll try it owing to difficulty of access. Besides, I love my X-Fi and would prefer a solution that includes use of it. It's more an annoyance than a major problem as it only affects a couple of games out of about 40 currently installed.

Would this problem be more appropriate in the 'Software' forum btw, it's gaming related but on reflection could be classed more as software?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

That's just to see if it will work, not a permanent solution. From your DXDiag report, it looks like the openal32.dll driver is only listed under the nForce sound controller, not the Creative sound controller. I'm not sure why that would really affect it, since it's still in the system32 dll directory, but it's worth trying. If we can isolate the problem to the Creative sound controller, then we know what needs to be fixed, rather than guessing at possible solutions.


----------



## Gjaxx1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I wasn't kidding about the card being difficult to access, but I suppose in the interests of getting to the bottom of this I'll just have to bite the bullet. It's not going to be tonight though as I need to be connected for the rest of the evening. I'll bump this in the next couple of days after I've tried it.

Thanks for taking the time. Appreciated :up:


----------

